# Street Sweeper Broom



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

A used street sweeper broom is a great belly scratcher. The dept of transportation gives these away when they are worn out. The goats will rub along side of it and rub there neck and chins on it. The young ones walk on it and it roles over.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Fun topic for goats*

Street sweeper mounted on stumps for optimum spin when itching and head rubbing.

PS Don't mind the messy pasture, the picture was taken just after Hurricane Irene.
[attachment=0:gdrqeqsz]414.jpg[/attachment:gdrqeqsz]


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

What a great idea!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I've had those before and the goats and horses both loved them. Only source I can find now wants $75; yeah right!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good thing to have.


----------

